# YAC Caller ID Program assistance



## sdh1230 (Jan 9, 2005)

I've been trying to get YAC and telnet working all weekend and have failed:
I've done alot of web research, but cant seem to get it going.

Do I need to solder a new PRON to my tivo mother board for this to work?

I succesfully unzipped and excecuted the YAC on my FAT32 partition.
However when I mount the TIVO drive first of all, I have no idea how to get to the ROOT.

I do the typical mkdir /mnt/dos
then mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

But I have no clue where this directory is residing... is it root?

when I try to copy the YAC file from the FAT32 partition to the TIVO drive /mnt/dos directory I run it I get a binary file error (I'm thinking because I need to unzip it first to the TIVO drive itself and not do a copy from a FAT32 partition?)

Is there an easier way to get my Tivo to listen?

Any help you can provide would be appreciated, I've spent all weekend trying to do this and gain telnet ability to my TIVO I I've failed at both.

thanks
Sean.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

sdh1230 said:


> I've been trying to get YAC and telnet working all weekend and have failed:
> I've done alot of web research, but cant seem to get it going.
> 
> Do I need to solder a new PRON to my tivo mother board for this to work?
> ...


What type of TiVo do you have?

What methods have you already tried to gain telnet access to your TiVo?


----------



## sdh1230 (Jan 9, 2005)

series 2 DVR DRT800 Humax.

I think I just want someone to easily lay out for me how I can get the yac listner running on my TIVO and not worry about the telnet.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

sdh1230 said:


> series 2 DVR DRT800 Humax.
> 
> I think I just want someone to easily lay out for me how I can get the yac listner running on my TIVO and not worry about the telnet.


Now that we know that you have a DRT800, one part of the answer is clear; you will need to do a hardware modification to your unit, called a PROM mod, in addition to a few software modifications that will give you access to the unit in a way that will allow you to install and configure YAC; telnet is not required, but probably something you should consider using once you get that far.

I'd do some digging on the PROM MOD issue, but from your initial posts, this doesn't sound like a project you'll want to invest in because its probably significantly more complicated than you'd anticipated.

Lou


----------



## sdh1230 (Jan 9, 2005)

well, lets put it this way, on what Tivo units does this program run without having to do the PRON MOD?


----------

